# Nissan Navara wont start



## deeem (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all,

We have a 2004 Nissan Navara here that will not start ever since the battery went flat. 

We have re-charged the battery to no avail, is this a immobiliser problem, if so is there a method of fixing it?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Damon


----------

